# Ghiselin Danckerts (1510-1671) underated r obscur classical composer? what is ur cues



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This eminent franco-flemish we dont know mutch outside kingdom of burgundy territory Belgie(that belgian in flemish), benelux country,Netherlands.

Tell me more about is output available ,missa, motets, ect please kind folks of talk classical, dont says somethintg like there wikipedia and google , i preffer human knowledge , human being is the best computer ever better than are pc ,mac.

Amen!! 

:tiphat:


----------

